# Bands or artists you would have loved to see live?



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

We've all got bands or artists on our bucket list that we have never got around to seeing live, either because we were too young in their heyday or we missed our window of opportunity for one reason or another. So, regardless of genre (but not classical), who would you have loved to see live? I''ll kick this off and start with Johnny Winter and Led Zeppelin. I missed Zeppelin at Knebworth and never got around to seeing Winter.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

.....................


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

There was a decent thread on Led Zeppelin recently, during which some of us were discussing our attendance at the Knebworth concert, so you might want to check it out, at around page 6:

http://www.talkclassical.com/41067-led-zeppelin.html?highlight=led+zeppelin

In terms of artists, whom I could have seen and missed, both shortly before they passed on, Bob Marley and Marvin Gaye are the two main ones. If I were a little older, then the English band, Free, with Paul Kossoff, is the one that I would have loved to have seen.

In terms of classical, I wish that I could have seen Furtwängler and Carlos Kleiber conduct and whilst I would not particularly like to have lived at the time, attending the premiere of Beethoven's 7th Symphony, conducted by LVB himself, would have been an other worldly experience. Quite a rowdy evening, by all accounts.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Templeton said:


> In terms of classical, I wish that I could have seen Furtwängler and Carlos Kleiber conduct and whilst I would not particularly liked to have lived at the time, attending the premiere of Beethoven's 7th Symphony, conducted by LVB himself, would have been an other worldly experience. Quite a rowdy evening, by all accounts.


Thanks for the heads-up about Zeppelin (I'm off to investigate). I've amended my original post as I was trying to keep classical music out of this thread (lol - that sounds weird on a classical site). I meant any other genre than classical. :lol:


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

David Bowie, B B King (I know, no excuse, he toured relentlessly), Howlin' Wolf, J J Cale, The Stones in the Mick Taylor era, Prince.

And I still hope to get the chance to see Ry Cooder in the flesh.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Novalis, Peter Bauman era Tangerine Dream


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captain Beefheart
Gentle Giant
Jimi Hendrix
John Coltrane
Eric Dolphy

I saw Johnny Winter in a little club in 1988. He rocked that place!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I saw Johnny Winter three times, but wish I had gone to see him a lot more. I would especially liked to have seen him with the early band where Tommy Shannon was his bass player. Other than that, it would have been great to see Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If I would be invited I would attend a concert of Adele ,see and hear what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Led Zep, Humble Pie.

I'd like to have seen Hendrix but I was 12 when he died so I think it would have been wasted on me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

You utter b*stards! I knew you'd all say you'd seen Johnny Winter cos I haven't. Grrrr!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd like to have seen Gabriel-era Genesis.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Merl said:


> You utter b*stards! I knew you'd all say you'd seen Johnny Winter cos I haven't. Grrrr!


I didn't because I haven't.

I have seen Buddy Guy and John Lee Hooker.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The YouTube clips that I've presented as examples of live performance are, for me, a near-perfect way to experience this sort of music. Consider: one is immersed simultaneously in the dynamics of crowd adulation, yet able to focus tightly on the artist(s)' own revealed expression of and reaction to both music and audience. Plus, the whole experience is free, and can be enjoyed within the comfort of home. But, recalling past Strange Magic clips, certain ones stand out as examples of communal shared ecstasy and delight--SOS Band, Rush, R.E.M., Bruce (legendary deliverer of The Goods in concert), the Billy Ocean/Daryl Hall rendering of _Caribbean Queen_; others where an adoring audience is singing along or otherwise is fully engaged. Such a rich and vital experience, when music is shared this way.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gram Parsons...... .........................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Merl said:


> You utter b*stards! I knew you'd all say you'd seen Johnny Winter cos I haven't. Grrrr!


Thankfully there are plenty of concerts up on You Tube to be watched. Not the same thing, but at least those concerts are preserved.

I also saw brother, Edgar, on his Frankenstein tour.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

You boring old farts
I am still devastated at missing the Spice Girls


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> You boring old farts
> I am still devastated at missing the Spice Girls


Next year they will have a reunion tour.:devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Most of my favourite bands/artists were either past it, defunct or, in some cases, dead by the time I got into rock music in the late 70s but I was lucky enough to catch Led Zep at Knebworth 1979 (not a great performance but retrospectively it gained quite a lot of significance) and Pink Floyd play The Wall at Earls Court in 1980 (probably the best gig I've ever been to in terms of visuals). 

If I had the opportunity to see just one act at their peak from the many I missed out on then it would probably be The Who c. 1970/71. Seeing Parliament/Funkadelic during the mid-1970s would probably have been mind-blowing as well. 

My mum, who is now 91, saw the Jimi Hendrix Experience play in Worcester sometime in early 1967. This makes me insanely jealous even to this day but if the truth be told she only went to see the MOR acts which were on the same bill.


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

Wood said:


> Gram Parsons...... .........................


Yup. That would have been cool.

Also....
SAHB 
The Ramones ( blew a chance to see them, Doh !!)
Buddy Holly.

And thinking about it,Beefheart.
BLondie in the early days.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Merl said:


> You utter b*stards! I knew you'd all say you'd seen Johnny Winter cos I haven't. Grrrr!


I saw Johnny Winter play in Wolverhampton sometime during the early 90s. If it's of any consolation at all it was one of the dullest gigs I've ever been to as both age and his hell-raising past had caught up with him by then - JW just went through the motions and there was absolutely no sign of what made him such a hot act during the 70s.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I saw Johnny Winter play in Wolverhampton sometime during the early 90s. If it's of any consolation at all it was one of the dullest gigs I've ever been to as both age and his hell-raising past had caught up with him by then - JW just went through the motions and there was absolutely no sign of what made him such a hot act during the 70s.


I don't doubt it. He got pretty wiped out by the late 90s. There is a live album, thinik it is titled Live in NYC 97, that has him in that era and he really struggles to get a Yeaaaaah out, but the guitar is still pretty good on that album. I have a concert recording from Northampton 2001 that he really sounds weak but I still like the guitar. He was still great in the early 90s though with a couple fine albums, Hey Where's Your Brother and Let Me In.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> My mum, who is now 91, saw the Jimi Hendrix Experience play in Worcester sometime in early 1967. This makes me insanely jealous even to this day but if the truth be told she only went to see the MOR acts which were on the same bill.


My late aunt saw this in in Belfast. She was one of the most broadminded and 'arty' people I've ever met and she went to accompany a Young girl who's parents wouldn't let her go alone.  When you asked her about it all she could say was "It was so LOUD....!"

I live in hope that Willie Nelson will make one last tour to the UK.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I never got to see Johnny Winter in concert or indeed my No 1 guitar hero Mike Bloomfield.

Turkey shows include Meatloaf at the National Stadium and Roy Orbison at The Arcadia, Bray.

Funny enough one of my all time favourite gigs was post Monkees Mike Nesmith and the First National Band also at The Arcadia.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Polyphemus said:


> I never got to see Johnny Winter in concert or indeed my No 1 guitar hero Mike Bloomfield.
> 
> Turkey shows include Meatloaf at the National Stadium and Roy Orbison at The Arcadia, Bray.
> 
> Funny enough one of my all time favourite gigs was post Monkees Mike Nesmith and the First National Band also at The Arcadia.


Turkey shows: we could have a whole new thread. Sad to hear about Roy Orbison would have loved to hear him. My biggest disappointment was Ray Charles, to wards the end. We were on Holiday and the chance came up to see him in Caen in a sports hall. He was a sad pastiche of himself.

Back to the positive

One of my favorite tracks and a superb re imagination of an old song.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Belowpar said:


> Turkey shows: we could have a whole new thread. Sad to hear about Roy Orbison would have loved to hear him. My biggest disappointment was Ray Charles, to wards the end. We were on Holiday and the chance came up to see him in Caen in a sports hall. He was a sad pastiche of himself.
> 
> Back to the positive
> 
> One of my favorite tracks and a superb re imagination of an old song.


Yes there was a lot of anticipation for the Orbison show but the general concensus was that although he performed his hits there was little, if any, communication with the audience. He came on stage sang the songs and walked off. Rock'n'Roll superstar appearances were a rare thing in Dublin back then.

Thanks for the Vid.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Haydn man said:


> You boring old farts
> I am still devastated at missing the Spice Girls


You should have used a machine gun LOL.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

T, Rex, Lou Reed, Captain Beefheart, Frank Zappa, and Led Zeppelin of course


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Polyphemus said:


> I never got to see Johnny Winter in concert or indeed my No 1 guitar hero Mike Bloomfield.
> 
> Turkey shows include Meatloaf at the National Stadium and Roy Orbison at The Arcadia, Bray.
> 
> Funny enough one of my all time favourite gigs was post Monkees Mike Nesmith and the First National Band also at The Arcadia.


Mike Bloomfield was great, but when he had Johnny play on his show, Johnny just smoked Mike. Johnny's playing was twice as fast and fluid. There is a CD of it, The Lost Concert Tapes, or something like that.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BTW, all you Johnny Winter fans will want to read this book:


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

Abba
Queen
And the three tenors

(I know it's a strange list.)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Bon Jovi (with Richie Sambora)
AC/DC (with Brian Johnson)
Journey (with Steve Perry)
Buck Owens
Merle Haggard
Gary Moore
Rory Gallagher
Frank Sinatra

Still possible, if not quite what they were:
KISS
Elton John
Billy Joel
Scorpions
Eric Clapton
Foreigner (I like their current lead singer just fine)

YouTube is a great resource for a lot of past concerts that cannot or will not happen again.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Captain Beefheart, Joni Mitchell, Yes, Roxy Music.....


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

King Crimson - c. '70 -'74
Zappa - c. '71-'75
Return to Forever - c. '73 - '76
Mahavishnu Orchestra - c. '71-'74
Keith Jarrett - c. '75
John Coltrane - c. '65
Miles - c. '59 - '70
Magma - c. '73 - '76

I've seen Yes, Camel, Brand X, Jean Luc Ponty, Gentle Giant, Renaissance, ELP, and many others during their prime.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The Doors
SAHB
T Rex
Jimi
Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

King Crimson Mk.I
Groundhogs
Hatfield & the North
Matching Mole
National Health
Egg
Henry Cow
early 70s VdGG
Nucleus


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Fat Bob said:


> David Bowie, B B King (I know, no excuse, he toured relentlessly), Howlin' Wolf, J J Cale, The Stones in the Mick Taylor era, Prince.
> 
> And I still hope to get the chance to see Ry Cooder in the flesh.


saw Ry Cooder at Newcastle City Hall in the late 70's-Jim Keltner etc, around the time of Bop Til' You Drop....remains one of the great 'gigs' in my memory.....not trying to irritate you Mr B, it was just that your post reminded me.........

Weather Report
Little Feat (when L. George was still with us)
The Band

THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST ENJOYABLE THREADS IN AGES-WELL DONE!

(reminds me how fortunate I was-Blondie relatively early, Only Ones three times, the Clash twice but have just remembered the Kraftwerk gig that was cancelled late 70's-that is a concert I really would have enjoyed!)


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> saw Ry Cooder at Newcastle City Hall in the late 70's-Jim Keltner etc, around the time of Bop Til' You Drop....remains one of the great 'gigs' in my memory.....not trying to irritate you Mr B, it was just that your post reminded me.........
> 
> Weather Report
> Little Feat (when L. George was still with us)
> ...


Would have loved to have seen Blondie in the early days.

I did see Kraftwerk on the Computer World tour though.....absolutely stunning evening.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> The YouTube clips that I've presented as examples of live performance are, for me, a near-perfect way to experience this sort of music. Consider: one is immersed simultaneously in the dynamics of crowd adulation, yet able to focus tightly on the artist(s)' own revealed expression of and reaction to both music and audience. Plus, the whole experience is free, and can be enjoyed within the comfort of home. But, recalling past Strange Magic clips, certain ones stand out as examples of communal shared ecstasy and delight--SOS Band, Rush, R.E.M., Bruce (legendary deliverer of The Goods in concert), *the Billy Ocean/Daryl Hall rendering of Caribbean Queen*; others where an adoring audience is singing along or otherwise is fully engaged. Such a rich and vital experience, when music is shared this way.


Wow, what a great rendition of Caribbean Queen. Thanks, Strange Magic, I know that this is an old thread. But I hadn't seen/heard this video before. One of the best things about playing with Daryl Hall, is that he doesn't hog the time or the microphone. I know that this is Billy Ocean's song. But whenever a guest visits Daryl's House (his show) he is always gracious when many times he has a better voice, even when someone is doing Daryl's song.

Here's the Caribbean Queen video to watch:






Here is an example where Rob Thomas is doing Hall & Oates' _Kiss on My List_. Rob Thomas nails the song. But Daryl lets him go to do it his way and this is a terrific version, slowed down a bit, compared to the original. Here's the video if you want to watch it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Great video, Rach Man. Here again is one of my all-time favorites, Mary Davis and the incredible SOS Band doing the _Just Be Good To Me/Borrowed Love_ medley. If this doesn't make you get up and dance, call the coroner: You are Dead......


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> Bon Jovi (with Richie Sambora)
> AC/DC (with Brian Johnson)
> Journey (with Steve Perry)
> Buck Owens
> ...


Update: I've gotten to see KISS and Foreigner since this post. I would highly recommend Foreigner. KISS was fine, but the pyrotechnics were a bit loud, and there was a lot of applause milking. Their schtick hasn't really changed in years, either.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I confess that if I can listen a good live on record or on youtube I'm already happy and I don't care if I wasn't personally there.
So I guess I'd choose great musicians that have recorded very few things or even basically nothing.

So Ike Day is the first name that passed in my mind. Because there are almost no recordings, and all the best jazz drummers (and jazz musicians) of his days basically said he was the greatest drummer ever and he was amazing even to watch him play.
I would have loved to see Herbie Nichols, again because his recording output is so small so I would have loved to hear more, especially his lost compositions.
Booker Little for the same reason.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not big on pop&rock but if I could choose one it's the Pink Floyd concert where they played Comfortably Numb from PULSE.

That and of course Tangerine Dream in the Froese, Franke, Baumann lineup. I wasn't even alive back then but I can't imagine what it must have been like, hearing their kind of music and sound for the first time. Must be the most mindblowing thing possible outside of classical music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Oregon/Ralph Towner
Eric Dolphy
Weather Report
Bill Evans
Monk
National Health
Gentle Giant
Egberto Gismonti
Joe Henderson
Joni Mitchell in the mid to late 70s
Miles Davis Qunintet 1967
Pierre Boulez or Penderecki conducting some great music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*Some More Ace Video Clips: Almost Better Than Being At The Concert*

Some additional excellent concert video clips:
A) For obvious audience absorption/appreciation.....
R.E.M.: 



Rush: 



Lionel Ritchie: 



B) For perceived seriousness/intensity of performer.....
Maria McKee: 



Jeff Buckley: 



Luther Allison: 



C) For "something a little different"......
L7: 



Hanoi Rocks: 



The Cure: 



D) For Disco Enthusiasm.....
Tavares: 



A Taste of Honey: 



The BeeGees: 



E) For fully-engaged/involved professionalism.....
Mariah Carey: 



Madonna: 



Céline Dion: 



F) For just a great performance.....
Fleetwood Mac: 



Stevie Ray Vaughan: 



Bruce Springsteen/Tom Morello: 




So many others.......


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I missed seeing Jimi Hendrix. Probably should have gone to a Neil Young concert, and Dylan too. When I was 12 I would have loved to go see the Monkees.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the Celine Dion among other links, Strange Magic. I got chills watching that video.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

bharbeke said:


> Bon Jovi (with Richie Sambora)
> AC/DC (with Brian Johnson)
> Journey (with Steve Perry)
> Buck Owens
> ...


I saw Billy Joel last October. He was terrific. Don't think that he lost it. He hasn't. And his band is top-notch, too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I gather the three surviving original Kinks are reforming for an album after over a decade of will they-won't they rumours. The Kinks are one of my favourite groups but I have to say that I think this is too late in the day for any shows should they play live (especially with the health issues endured by Dave Davies), but I hope I'm proved wrong.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I missed the Benny Goodman tour 1969/70, I had managed to see Basie, Ellington, Herman and the reformed Miller band under Buddy de Franco and quite a few other groups and artists some in the JATP tours in the late 50s.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Just 30:

Billie Holiday
Ella Fitzgerald
Eddie Cochran
Nina Simone
Sun Ra
Frank Zappa
Mama Cass
George Harrison (and, I guess, the Beatles earlier, whatever the screaming)
Nick Drake
Scott Walker
Leo Ferre
Free
Bob Marley
Man
Big Star
Thin Lizzy
Harry Chapin
Minnie Riperton
Fela Kuti
Gerry Rafferty
Kate Bush 
Weather Report
The Clash (although I did see Joe Strummer and also Big Audio Dynamite)
XTC
Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan
Jackie Leven/Doll By Doll
Michael Marra
Jeff Buckley
Buena Vista Social Club
Lhasa de Sela

There are quite a few others including a few who are still alive (eg Tom Waits, Carole King, Randy Newman, Paul Simon, Smokey Robinson, Joni Mitchell, Gordon Lightfoot) but I could never have contemplated the sheer range of artists I was lucky enough to see, including many when current.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

1 of 2

The more I think about this, the more names spring to mind. Certainly I should add Sam Cooke and Otis Redding. There is all manner of borderline schmaltz that I would have been fascinated to witness just to see what it was like - the Carpenters, David Gates and Bread, Andrew Gold, Dean Friedman and that ilk - what were they actually like live? But I am not sure as a teenager the audience would have suited me! 

Diana Ross, too fashionably dismissed in my humble opinion for having been a light soulish singer, may have been great in the early days. I wouldn't want to see her live now. The Jackson 5 back in the day, though. No doubt. At arguably the more credible end of things, the Staple Singers although I've seen Mavis solo. The Impressions, the Isleys and the Winans at their best would all have been on my list. I'd have liked to have seen Chairmen of the Board too. In other terrain, curious on Alexis Korner's CCS. 

Then you go to the ones which on their day would have been fantastic but would they have been right in their health for it? Marvin Gaye. I loved Tammi Terrell but she was very troubled. James Brown. How I had forgotten him? Barrence Whitfield would have been terrific. Geno Washington, I think, is still doing the rounds? In reggae, I sometimes wonder about Lee Perry live when I see him listed but have doubts.

A lot of the best stuff though is about eras rather than artists. To be dropped into Denmark Street in the 1950s/1960s for jazz or in Wigan Casino during northern soul. To have been somewhere around calypso and ska at the time when they mattered or, later, dub. This is where the bigger fantasy aspirations are.

Skiffle clubs, rock n roll, bluesy joints, the sunshine pop of Carnaby Street, Haight-Ashbury, and earlier versions of Glastonbury. whether it was the early 1970s or the early/mid 1980s when I could have gone. And then maybe to have known the early/mid 1970s rock scene not as a child but as a teen or in the 20s.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

2 of 2

Punk was different. It arrived when I was 14. I would never have then chosen to have been in the thick of it. In many ways, I had been so acutely aware of popular music since the age of seven that my head was mainly full of its range. But what punk did do was provide a sense of missing out. That needed to be rectified. Ultimately it meant there was a huge emphasis on live music from the age of 19 to 46 plus. 

In that sense, I had what I wanted of it in my own way - solo Strummer and Weller, the latter day Buzzcocks and the Damned, and where it all went to, whether the Pogues or the Jesus and Mary Chain or Primal Scream, even Oasis before they were known. The rock end of it mainly, plus a lot of indie-ish fayre and many other things. I was definitely "there" for late New Wave and Postcard Records and Madchester, albeit not in Manchester, and for Britpop. I do feel too that I was often at the heart of world music's development. And whatever I have said I am in some ways quite pleased that I was so young for what came earlier that it was all then about the records as it provided an atmospheric early soundtrack.

I've just thought of a few more artists who I would have liked to have seen - Harry Belafonte, Dinah Washington, Simon and Garfunkel, The Doors, Steely Dan, Captain Beefheart, Misty in Roots then, and June Tabor, Lambchop. Pete Molinari, Tedeschi Trucks Band, The Copper Family, as they are now, now! 

Sure, it has increasingly been classical music during this decade, not least with new ventures into opera.

But this thing never really ends.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Wish I would have been able to attend -

1.) The concert lineup to end all concert lineups -

London's Wembley Empire Pool on April 11, 1965 -

The Beatles

The Animals

The Rolling Stones

The Kinks

Dusty Springfield and the Echoes

Tom Jones (Full disclosure - I probably would have hit the loo during this segment)

The Searchers

The Moody Blues

Them

Donovan

The Seekers (Full disclosure - probably would have hit the loo again...)

Wayne Fontana and The Mindbenders

Freddie and The Dreamers

Herman's Hermits

https://bestclassicbands.com/1965-nme-concert-9-19-16/

https://gaslightrecords.com/articles/a-review-of-the-greatest-pop-concert-in-history-part-one

https://gaslightrecords.com/articles/a-review-of-the-greatest-pop-concert-on-earth-part-two

2.) Bay City Rollers - Hammersmith Odeon - any show held there between 1975 and 1978...

3.) Buck's Fizz - 1981 - Eurovision Song Contest - Dublin...(Ideally) in the audience fifth row centre...

4.) Katrina and the Waves - 1997 - Eurovision Song Contest - Dublin...(Ideally) in the audience fifth row centre...

5.) Susan Boyle - 2008 - "Britain's Got Talent" - Glasgow - Clyde Auditorium... (ideally) in the audience fifth row centre...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> King Crimson Mk.I
> Groundhogs
> Hatfield & the North
> Matching Mole
> ...


This is a great list!

I actually had tickets to see National Health at the Roxy back in 1979. But he was diagnosed with leukaemia, and they had to cancel the tour.

Really sad...

I saw Hatfield and the North, back in 2007 at the Baja Prog prog festival in Mexicali.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Bands or artists you would have loved to see live? *

_Any_ coming along in the next 40 to 100 years. ('Cause I can't see 'em when I'm dead!)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Woodstock 1969 - Santana, Richie Havens, The Who, Joe Cocker etc.
and also Jim Morrison. He must have been wild...


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

The Band...….apparently need 15 characters so will also point out that would like to have seen Little Feat when Lowell George was still a member!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Janis and Big Brother, Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Jeff Buckley.....


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm 19 so I've never had the chance to see most of TC's (and my) favorite artists live. There are so many that I would have loved to see in concert. Here are a few at the top of that list:

Genesis (with Gabriel)
Pink Floyd
The Beatles
Hendrix (I attended a tribute concert to him recently, very cool)
Queen
Sun Ra & The Arkestra
Mahavishnu Orchestra
King Crimson (in the 70s, don't have too much desire to see them now)
ELP
Bill Evans
Gentle Giant
The Grateful Dead
The Rolling Stones
Rush
Zappa


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

DeepR said:


> I'm not big on pop&rock but if I could choose one it's the Pink Floyd concert where they played Comfortably Numb from PULSE.
> 
> That and of course Tangerine Dream in the Froese, Franke, Baumann lineup. I wasn't even alive back then but I can't imagine what it must have been like, hearing their kind of music and sound for the first time. Must be the most mindblowing thing possible outside of classical music.


I was lucky enough to see (and meet) Tangerine Dream on the Exit tour at Manchester Apollo. My mate was (and still is) a huge TD. That was back in the days when you queued for tickets. He queued up from 6am at the Apollo box office to get us all TD tickets. We got to sit on the front row and even went up to the stage front for the encore. Even waited an hour to go backstage and meet them which was hilarious cos they didn't speak much English and I speak no German. My mate was totally starstruck meeting Froese. Had the autographs for years in my copy of Tangram but forget they were there when I sold most of my vinyl. My mate still has a pic of him with Froese that I took for him.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

The Who up to when Entwistle died. I did see him with Ox but that is not the same. And it was so loud I left 40 min into it.


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

Hmm, lets see:

Meddle era Floyd (cause someone mentioned them earlier)
Himespheres era Rush
Henry Cow
The Residents (particularly the mole show)
The Monks
The Mothers of Invention

As for the rest, I can't think of a lot of others off the top of my head, but most other great bands are still around in one form or another, so I probably could still see them live at some point.


----------

